# Question



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

In a side to side collision between a 2001 Jeep Wrangler with a Torin Farm jack mounted on the front bumper and a Honda Civic if the Honda cuts me off and the jack hits the door will it open it up like a soda can? Only reason I'm asking is I have this butt hole in a Honda that cuts me off in a left turn every single morning and I'm sick of slamming my Jeeps brakes so hard to avoid him I'm on two wheels .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Best bet is to call you insurance carrier and ask them. They can give you an idea.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks BG I'll do that, I just hope I can catch him on his door or front fender that way its his fault in va. Here it doesn't matter if I cut you off with no rom or not, if its not at the front of the door or forward its your fault, even if I am the one that caused the accident, and I'm not about to flip over for him,.


----------

